# Vintage Oris.



## pandyboy (Dec 26, 2016)

Picked up this Oris from ebay. Pretty pleased with it. Not got anything like it.


----------



## Seikotherapy (Nov 29, 2016)

I like the case shape, I've been eyeing up something similar.

I'll have to sell off the banana before I pick up another though!


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

pandyboy said:


> Picked up this Oris from ebay. Pretty pleased with it. Not got anything like it.


 Well done! I am loving the hands! What a great looking watch!


----------



## graham1981 (Jan 1, 2016)

pandyboy said:


> Picked up this Oris from ebay. Pretty pleased with it. Not got anything like it.


 I like this a lot :yes: The orange on the hands goes really well with the black face :thumbsup: It has a sort of retro feel to me.


----------



## pandyboy (Dec 26, 2016)

Cheers guys. Therec are a few with different colours floating about on ebay.


----------



## GASHEAD (Aug 27, 2009)

Very different, I like it!


----------



## Lampoc (Oct 31, 2010)

Uh-oh. Sorry to be the one to say this, but there are a lot of these vintage "NOS" Orises (Orisii?) appearing on eBay right now and a large proportion of these are fake. Unfortunately yours appears to be one of the commonly faked models. It's easy to tell though - take the back off yours and see if it has an Incabloc shock protection system - the fakes never seem to have it - just some extremely crappy low-end Chinese movement with Oris painted on it.


----------



## JimboJames1972 (Jun 3, 2016)

Nice look, definitely unique. If it makes you happy, wear it with your smile 

J


----------



## pandyboy (Dec 26, 2016)

Lampoc said:


> Uh-oh. Sorry to be the one to say this, but there are a lot of these vintage "NOS" Orises (Orisii?) appearing on eBay right now and a large proportion of these are fake. Unfortunately yours appears to be one of the commonly faked models. It's easy to tell though - take the back off yours and see if it has an Incabloc shock protection system - the fakes never seem to have it - just some extremely crappy low-end Chinese movement with Oris painted on it.


Thanks for the info. Either way I like it.


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Seikotherapy said:


> I like the case shape, I've been eyeing up something similar.
> 
> I'll have to sell off the banana before I pick up another though!


 Do not sell the banana. :nono:

Bad luck will befall you, and the forum will be cursed. :evil9kf:


----------



## Seikotherapy (Nov 29, 2016)

Welcome to the Noris club! :laugh:

These and Tissots of the same era, tonnes floating about going for next to nothing.

There's always a catch...

Enjoy, it's a looker. This is the one I was eying up...











WRENCH said:


> Do not sell the banana. :nono:
> 
> Bad luck will befall you, and the forum will be cursed. :evil9kf:


 I'll be lucky if I can sell Barry Banana!


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Seikotherapy said:


> Welcome to the Noris club! :laugh:
> 
> These and Tissots of the same era, tonnes floating about going for next to nothing.
> 
> ...


 *barry, *_adjective_ *1* fine; smart used to describe something very good of its type: _"...it's a barry new dress yer wearin", 19-._ *2*beautiful _20-_. *3* big, great, rich _19-_. [Romany _barri_ 'big, great'; also attested in Scots with the same meanings]


----------



## Seikotherapy (Nov 29, 2016)

WRENCH said:


> *barry, *_adjective_ *1* fine; smart used to describe something very good of its type: _"...it's a barry new dress yer wearin", 19-._ *2*beautiful _20-_. *3* big, great, rich _19-_. [Romany _barri_ 'big, great'; also attested in Scots with the same meanings]


 And a Barry bairn he is an all. Nae sense in greeting over his jakey paint job.


----------



## Lampoc (Oct 31, 2010)

Seikotherapy said:


> Welcome to the Noris club! :laugh:
> 
> These and Tissots of the same era, tonnes floating about going for next to nothing.
> 
> ...


 Sorry, but that one is *definitely *fake. Have a look at the movement:










It's absolute junk. Where's the Incabloc system?



pandyboy said:


> Thanks for the info. Either way I like it.


 I'm glad you're happy with it but I would really urge you to check the movement inside and send it back if it is indeed fake. Why on earth you'd want to keep a fake watch I've really no idea.


----------



## Mart (Sep 2, 2010)

graham1981 said:


> I like this a lot :yes: The orange on the hands goes really well with the black face :thumbsup: It has a sort of retro feel to me.


 I'm thinking it's off Space 1999.


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

If indeed these Oris watches are fakes, you guys are breaching forum policy posting them.

It would be a good idea to check the movement @pandyboy to confirm or deny @Lampoc suspicions.

If it's legit great :thumbsup: , if it's fake you should have the mods delete this post.

I hope it's legit as I think it's a good looking watch.

Cheers Martin


----------



## Padders (Oct 21, 2008)

Lampoc said:


> Sorry, but that one is *definitely *fake. Have a look at the movement:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 To be fair, Oris was a volume manufacturer of pin pallet junk until the 1970s so the movement shown above is consistent with their output during that era. I agree that there is a good chance that these are fakes, the painted logo is definitely a warning sign but there is also a chance that they are not.


----------



## pandyboy (Dec 26, 2016)

martinzx said:


> If indeed these Oris watches are fakes, you guys are breaching forum policy posting them.
> It would be a good idea to check the movement @pandyboy to confirm or deny @Lampoc suspicions.
> If it's legit great , if it's fake you should have the mods delete this post.
> I hope it's legit as I think it's a good looking watch.
> Cheers Martin


Ok. I can't get the case off so you better get this deleted.


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

pandyboy said:


> Ok. I can't get the case off so you better get this deleted.


 Please do not missunderstand it is not personal, I have not interest in getting posts deleted. :thumbsup:

Like I stated previously I like the look of your watch. I want it to be legit.

Also I am sure if I had bought a fake by mistake, I would appreciate it, if someone took the time to tell me. As I am sure no watch collecter wants fakes, right?

Now @Padders has made a good point stating in maybe legitimate, now let's see what happens.

Cheers Martin


----------



## Lampoc (Oct 31, 2010)

Padders said:


> To be fair, Oris was a volume manufacturer of pin pallet junk until the 1970s so the movement shown above is consistent with their output in the middle of the 20th century. I agree that there is a good chance that these are fakes, the painted logo is definitely a warning sign but there is also a chance that they are not.


 It's a FHF 96 movement which has probably been refurbished/produced in India. You can still buy these movements NOS. If you look at the seller of the white dialled Oris above you can see his entire sold stock is junk/fake - all the vintage Tissots, Favre Leubas and Oris have exactly the same FHF 96 movement fitted: http://www.ebay.co.uk/usr/iitems4sale?_trksid=p2047675.l2559

I actually doubt that model even existed and believe it to be a "fantasy" watch. Try finding an original, well worn looking Oris of the same type. I tried and failed... The only vaguely similar ones I found all had day/date.


----------



## pandyboy (Dec 26, 2016)

martinzx said:


> Please do not missunderstand it is not personal, I have not interest in getting posts deleted.
> Like I stated previously I like the look of your watch. I want it to be legit.
> Also I am sure if I had bought a fake by mistake, I would appreciate it, if someone took the time to tell me. As I am sure no watch collecter wants fakes, right?
> Now @Padders has made a good point stating in maybe legitimate, now let's see what happens.
> Cheers Martin


Thanks I appreciate that. I just feel like a fool for not knowing stuff!


----------



## Padders (Oct 21, 2008)

Lampoc said:


> It's a FHF 96 movement which has probably been refurbished/produced in India. You can still buy these movements NOS. If you look at the seller of the white dialled Oris above you can see his entire sold stock is junk/fake - all the vintage Tissots, Favre Leubas and Oris have exactly the same FHF 96 movement fitted: http://www.ebay.co.uk/usr/iitems4sale?_trksid=p2047675.l2559
> 
> I actually doubt that model even existed and believe it to be a "fantasy" watch. Try finding an original, well worn looking Oris of the same type. I tried and failed... The only vaguely similar ones I found all had day/date.


 Fair enough, sound like you have done your homework. I routinely avoid anything from out of India for this reason.


----------



## pandyboy (Dec 26, 2016)

Managed to get the case off. Any thoughts?


----------



## Lampoc (Oct 31, 2010)

Padders said:


> Fair enough, sound like you have done your homework. I routinely avoid anything from out of India for this reason.


 Oh me too - I wouldn't touch anything from there! Problem is, they're being sold by UK sellers...

I'm not some sort of Oris guru but I've picked all this up from buying Titonis. The amount of fake Titonis on eBay right now is beyond belief - of the new models being sold right now I'd say *at least* 80% are fake and the vast majority of the vintage stuff is either fake or crappy redials. Strangely, a lot of the decent and original Titonis come are being sold from China right now!


----------



## Seikotherapy (Nov 29, 2016)

pandyboy said:


> Managed to get the case off. Any thoughts?


 St96 with correct signs of age anyone?


----------



## Lampoc (Oct 31, 2010)

pandyboy said:


> Managed to get the case off. Any thoughts?


 Definitely an FHF 96 movement and the quality of the Oris stamp looks appalling. Looks like it has Incabloc shock protection though! I'd still say it was a fake though - sorry dude


----------



## pandyboy (Dec 26, 2016)

Lampoc said:


> Definitely an FHF 96 movement and the quality of the Oris stamp looks appalling. Looks like it has Incabloc shock protection though! I'd still say it was a fake though - sorry dude


Thanks for the info.


----------



## Seikotherapy (Nov 29, 2016)

Lampoc said:


> Definitely an FHF 96 movement and the quality of the Oris stamp looks appalling. Looks like it has Incabloc shock protection though! I'd still say it was a fake though - sorry dude


 Aye stamp does look shifty.


----------



## pandyboy (Dec 26, 2016)

Ok lesson learned rubbish watch. The crown just came out!


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

pandyboy said:


> Thanks I appreciate that. I just feel like a fool for not knowing stuff!


 I wouldn't we have all dropped the ball sometimes, that's how we get experience & knowledge :yes:

Cheers Martin


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

I agree the stamp looks well dodgy! But the movement looks otherwise legit, as Jamie has said it does have incabloc shock protection.

But the crown looks new, maybe it is a Franken? For me the dial does not correlate to the wear of the movement, so taking all the facts, dodgy Oris stamp, possible new/repainted dial, with original movement, wrong crown, best outcome, its a Franken/bitza, worse case fake. Shame, it is a good looking watch. 

Just my two pence worth :thumbsup:

Cheers Martin


----------



## pandyboy (Dec 26, 2016)

martinzx said:


> I agree the stamp looks well dodgy! But the movement looks otherwise legit, as Jamie has said it does have incabloc shock protection.
> But the crown looks new, maybe it is a Franken? For me the dial does not correlate to the wear of the movement, so taking all the facts, dodgy Oris stamp, possible new/repainted dial, with original movement, wrong crown, best outcome, its a Franken/bitza, worse case fake. Shame, it is a good looking watch.
> Just my two pence worth
> Cheers Martin


It's going back. Let this thread forever be here so others don't get duped!


----------



## andyclient (Aug 1, 2009)

Seikotherapy said:


> St96 with correct signs of age anyone?


 Yep looks the real deal to me deinately , whether it's been cobbled together i wouldn't like to say but the movements gen


----------



## pandyboy (Dec 26, 2016)

Update on this. I have sent it back and received a full refund from the seller. I then had a watch itch to scratch so bought an SKX009 which I'll post about later.


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

I personally think these threads regarding fakes should not be deleted. The watch is dubious, but these threads can help us all learn what to look for in future. The OP was not trying to pass off a fake as original.

That isn't RLT policy from what I recall of the intense three week course 'Being a Mod', just my personal opinion.

Glad you got your money back. I'd wear an original Timex over a fake Rolex anyday.


----------

